# Signature images



## elq (Oct 19, 2012)

A couple of users have started putting large-ish dumb images in their sigs. No bueno.

I know I can turn off signature display entirely, but baby/bathwater...

Is there a way to turn off signature images only?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 20, 2012)

These people must be stopped!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2012)

Link to any of the offending posters? There used to be a pretty strict signature image dimension rule. I don't have access to tweak the rules for that but if shit's ridiculous, they're going to have to get rid of 'em.


----------

